# Proof made the derby list!!!!



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I just can't believe it!!! He got another second today. He was so amazing. He ran a great trial. Second and third series were unbelievable. Claps from the gallery. Last bird in the whole trial he backsided and hunted a bit. I was bummed after such an amazing trial figured we'd get reserve jam. I was dumbfounded when they kept passing him I thought he didn't even get a JAM and then they said second and I freaked out ha ha. Almost started crying ha ha. Wow proof you are incredible and thank you George for breeding proof and placing him with me.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

A match made in heaven, you two. Huge congratulations!!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

derby list is going to be the short list of accomplishment you achieve with proof! he is a heck of a dog and an owner that never gives up and as joe dirt says "keep on keepin on"


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Perfect!! Owner trained and handled too!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

AWESOME!

Just 16 months old and on the Derby List ... a tremendous accomplishment. 
What a great team they make!
Hard work, smart work ... it is NOT easy to train and maintain at such a high level.

"Keep on keepin' on" you two!

FTGoldens


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks everyone. I just want people to know that goldens can be good at this and beat labs! Proof is Proof of that at least for 11 points of his life, ha ha! 

We put in a ton of hard work with this but honestly I couldn't have done it without my trainer, Jason Baker, training me day in and day out. He's really a good teacher of people which, so far for me has been a unique trait among the pros I have previously trained around. I know there were days he wanted to just take over but he always stood there patiently explaining on the spot what to do. I'm very lucky to live so close to him!
Also, Hugh Arthur, who kind of kicked my butt into really understanding the complexity that this field stuff is going to take and encouraging me endlessly to keep pushing Proof. 
Thanks Ben for always helping me and dealing with my meltdowns when I'm so drained and on the verge of quitting!! And man you are the best partner a friend could ask for!

Its just cool, I'm super excited. I know it might mean diddly to most but to me, this really is fun and neat and a great learning opportunity. Proof has already opened so many doors for me. I'm training with some of the best in the business. I've gotten to travel and train with new friends at their homes. The best times of my adult life outside of the normal things with family. And the bottom line is this so much work. I mean, my whole family has changed dynamics now since I'm training so much. They are all supportive but its a tough balancing act. it would be really hard if they were any younger. Oh well, I'm just glad that my goals and dreams are starting to come together


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Who is Jason Baker?


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations, very exciting.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Jason is one of the nation's top trainers of derby-aged dogs. He trained and ran what is currently the high point derby dog, Flex. (I'm not displeased to say that Flex has now aged out of derby, having turned two a week or two ago.:smile2: )
FTGoldens


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm amazed by Shelby and Proof! 

I couldn't wait for Flex to age out of derby.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

ha ha ha, it is so funny about Flex. What is really cool about these derbies is it like horse racing. You start to know the dogs and get into checking the statistics. I was really happy he aged out but I am also happy about a few other dogs aging out  I am happy Mark Menzies dog ages out in a few weeks..ha ha. I'm also happy that Chase Haws dog, Gus ages out this summer too. But I will always have a big load of hard dogs to compete against down here. Jason Baker, Marc Patton, Brad Arrington, the Arthurs, ect. Some good trainers and dogs! But I'm seeing the same names on the board and now I can put the dog with the name. Makes the game way more exciting!!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

FTGoldens said:


> Jason is one of the nation's top trainers of derby-aged dogs. He trained and ran what is currently the high point derby dog, Flex. (I'm not displeased to say that Flex has now aged out of derby, having turned two a week or two ago.:smile2: )
> FTGoldens


That he is an I'm lucky to have my pup with him till sept/oct. and he also has some experience training and running all age dogs so he is training these dogs to be ready to run all age tests not long after they age out.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations! What an amazing accomplishment.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah he worked for Al for 8 years I think running open dogs. I would say he has a "bit" of experience with all age dogs. ha ha! He has really helped ease me into the next level. There is just so much to learn and so many nuances to pick up at the line. Move your knee just one tad too much and your dog will swing too far and miss his mark! Show your dog the flyer station and you are doomed to have to pull him off of it and get him to focus on the long bird. Run your dog on the left side to hide that short gun in the water but run the risk of the dog cheating too much water on the short go bird. I could go on and on and I'm grateful that I'm with all sorts of great people weekly that I can learn from and observe from. Proof has so much to learn and and get better at, I'm glad I have people around me that can guide me through it.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

And now Proof is that dog! He's the one now that they talk about and say, "I can't wait see him age out of derbies so I don't have to compete against him!"


(FYI Dogs can't compete in derbies beyond the age of 2 years. Once they are 2, their derby careers are over.)


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

_*He's back at it!*_

Congratulations to "Proof" and MOP for Proof's third place in a field of twenty-two dogs! I looked at the dogs entered in that derby and it was a talented collection of canines!

WAY TO GO!

FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good to hear! Wow Proof is great dog! How exciting!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks!! He is up to 14 points now. I'm so proud of him and so excited to see goldens out there whipping some bootay! I was very happy to have my friend that judged him on the WCX when he was ten months old marshal this derby and see how much he's grown up. It was crazy getting updates. i was a nervous wreck!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------

